# New Fedor interview: Surprisingly disrespectful



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

They say that anyone can be gracious when they're winning but when they're losing is when they are truly defined.

It wasn't long ago that Fedor said that BJJ was "nothing special" and now this. 

In this interview Fedor seems surprisingly disrespectful and out of touch with reality.

Where does this guy get off saying Werdum and OVEREEM will do everything he can to avoid him after the nonsense he's been pulling with Overeem? Werdum is injured and Fedor doesn't even deserve a rematch. He got subbed in 69 seconds for gods sake. When in history is that deserving of an immediate rematch? Overeem has been calling this guy out since early 2009 and after, waiting, WAITING and WAITING for Fedor after hearing every excuse from steroid accusations to olympic style drug testing and then a week after Overeem announces he's going back to K1 Fedor "calls him out" and then he whines about it on his site? Are you kidding me?

From the recent Q&A on his very own Russian site:
http://efedor.ru/faq/
http://www.sherdog.net/forums/f61/fedor-neither-polite-nor-humble-anymore-1367533/

Askar: Will we see the rematch between you and Fabricio Werdum?
Fedor: I would like to rematch, but not everything depends on me. What actually happens, is exactly what I was saying after our fight: Fabricio will do everything to avoid the rematch. Plus, I think that Strikeforce helps him with that...

Marat: Hello, Fedor: I have a question or you: why wouldn't you fight Bigfoot Silva first, and only then fight Alistair? I wish you luck and hope you will fight more like a top fighter.
Fedor: I've already told several times, that nothing depends on my wish. Today Strikeforce can't offer me a serious opponent. Alistair Overeem finds several excuses not to fight me. Other stars have lost in recent fights, that's why the organization doesn't wish to put them against me. Fabricio Werdum had surgery, and is not ready to fight either. Plus, i have only one fight left in this organization.

Since when Fedor talks like that about fighters/orgs?
Not a good sign, if you ask me.

1. Allistair Overeem challenges Fedor
2. M1/Fedor insult him call him a steroid bully
3. Allistair Overeem challenges Fedor
4. M1/Fedor say he needs to take an olympic style drug test
5. Allistair Overeem challenges Fedor
6. M1/Fedor say he hasn't accomplished enough and needs to prove himself
7. Allistair Overeem beats Brett Rogers more impressively that Fedor does and challenges Fedor right after the fight infront of the world
8. M1/Fedor say they they do not fight fight for titles or prizes and are not interested in that fight
9. Allistiar Overeem announces he's going back to K1
10. M1/Fedor challenge him and say he's ducking



http://www.mmafighting.com/2009/10/...want-to-fight-fedor-emelianenko-in-april-201/
*
Overeem starts campaigning for a bout with Fedor way back in 2009. He says he wants to face Fedor in April 2010.*

"I want all of you to write this down," Overeem told reporters after the fight against Thompson. "I want to fight Fedor. Alistair Overeem wants to fight Fedor in April 2010. So write that down."




http://www.fightofthenight.com/news/m-1-global-want-olympic-drug-testing-for-fedor-vs-overeem/

*M1 asks that Overeem be olympic style drug tested*

“Overeem-Fedor talk will be interesting. M-1 is asking for Olympic style drug testing. Overeem’s camp says no, athletic comm. testing enough.



http://www.5thround.com/24909/alistair-overeem-fedor-doesnt-want-to-fight/

*"Fedor does not want to fight" - Overeem*



http://www.lowkick.com/Strikeforce/Finkelstein-Alistair-Overeem-is-a-steroid-bully-6785

*M1 calls Overeem a steroid bully who has nothing to offer Fedor*

*“Overeem has nothing to offer for Fedor, except being a steroid bully.” *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DILSHwpfrQ0&feature=player_embedded

*Video - Overeem was supposed to face Fedor the night he fought Rogers but Fedor ducked him*




http://urdirt.com/2010/03/02/vadim-...-and-is-above-strikeforces-heavyweight-title/

*M1 says Overeem not accomplished enough to fight Fedor*

*“I personally think that Alistair Overeem did not reach the desired level to challenge Fedor. He beat a lot of no-name opponents in Mixed Martial Arts. Overeem defeated Paul Buentello and then disappeared from the United States for more than two year, which is simply ridiculous. He has nothing to offer for Fedor Emelianenko, except being a steroid bully. Also, pay attention that Werdum beat Overeem when they were fighting in Pride, four years ago.“ -Vadim Finklestein M1
*
*


http://urdirt.com/2010/03/02/vadim-...-and-is-above-strikeforces-heavyweight-title/

M1 says Fedor will not fight Overeem because Fedor is above fighting for medals and belts*

*
“We do not fight for the Strikeforce Heavyweight Title. Strikeforce are our partner, and any titles whether it is UFC, Strikeforce, WAMMA, Dream… they are just medals. Fedor is above these things. We are interested in the level of our opponent and his popularity among the audience.”*



http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Ov...Challenge-Rumored-Blood-Testing-Demands-26555

*Overeem scoffs at the timing of M1's challenge*

Recently defeated legend Fedor Emelianenko has issued a challenge to Strikeforce heavyweight champion Alistair Overeem to face him in either November or December. *However, the 30-year-old Dutch striker has already committed himself to this year’s K-1 Grand Prix, which begins on Oct. 2 in Korea and culminates on Dec. 11 in Japan. 
*



http://www.headkicklegend.com/2010/8/25/1650824/alistair-overeem-participating-in
*
Overeems management made it clear when he was available to fight*

_
"Boon also points out that he made it clear that Alistair was available to fight in the US in April through late September, and finds it funny that Fedor's management wouldn't accept a fight with him until after those dates have passed. Peculiar indeed. A point that needs to be made is that M-1 has demands for Overeem, but what about Barnett who is currently without a license to fight in the US due to PED issues?"_




*[UPDATE]:* Interview could be fake, Middleeasy tweets: 

"The interview on MixFight.ru is fake. Fedor never gave an interview and M-1 is using the "interview "as leverage for contract negotiations."

^^^*

Mod added this.... So M1 faked a Fedor interview according to the twitter of some MMA site who brings no proof. Middle Easy is the same site that falsely reported M1 was closing their doors too. Their twitter page is not exactly a reliable source. Why would M1 fake a Fedor interview on Fedors own site? And how the hell would Middle Easy know? Sounds to me like some fanboy from Middle Easy is damage controlling for Fedor on twitter. *


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

for most fighters id say a little spark to the fire is a good thing but fedors calm collectiveness has always given him such an edge that i think id agree... not a good sign


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

I think Werdum could do it again, and i also think Overeem would crush him. I've never been a big fedor fan, and he's apparently becoming kind of a douchebag with his "jiu-jitsu is nothing special..." quote and now this. He's got one fight left use it on Overeem. SF make it happen.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I honestly think Fedor doesn't know what to do right now. Overeem was a very hard fight. Two losses in a row would be devastating to his next contract. Werdum is out for a long time. He gains nothing by beating Silva, but a loss to him would ruin his chances of being considered a top level fighter.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

what he does is crush Werdum standing.

Then go crush Overeem on the ground.

Start fighting like a smart top fighter and not just beat everybody at their own game.

Altho i think he could likely beat Werdum via GnP and prob stand with Overeem and catch him.

Just cuz you grow muscles, your heart and will doesnt change, i dont know why ppl think cuz he looks like a tank, he is a tank.

Overeem wilts under pressure, i believe that until proven otherwise. He wont run right over Fedor and when he doesnt, he will lose.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> what he does is crush Werdum standing.
> 
> Then go crush Overeem on the ground.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying he doesn't have the ability to beat either fighter. It's just a risk. Also the Overeem fight isn't going to happen soon, and neither will Werdum. So if Fedor wants to stay active, he has to fight someone like Bigfoot, where there's no upside. If he wins, which he probably will, then he just lived of to expectations.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Coosh said:


> Today Strikeforce can't offer me a serious opponent.


His only realizing it now? :confused05: And when's Overeem ever ducked Fedor, he called him personally out after he dominated Rogers.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> His only realizing it now? :confused05: And when's Overeem ever ducked Fedor, he called him personally out after he dominated Rogers.


if he wants elite opposition he should axe those m1 morons and sign a cheap deal with the ufc, a cheap deal is right since he is pretty much worthless to dana now


----------



## Hawkeye6287 (Mar 25, 2008)

I really don't understand this - Fedor lost,well he must be deserving of a title shot! (I know that happened with rogers)

I don't care who you are if you lose like that you have to earn your way back to the top again. If he beats Bigfoot then sure he would deserve a shot a Reem or Werdum (assuming they had fought by then) 

If strikeforce wants any legitimacy to their belt they cannot give him a shot till he beats someone else. 

Fedor should stop bitching get back in the cage and show us why he deserves a shot, start making some of his own decisions as well.


Reem has been trying to fighting him for years and now he calls this out knowing he can't get this fight. 

If I was him I would be begging for a Barnett fight which would put him right back at the top of the pile. (Does Barnett have an opponent yet)

I find myself losing respect for him everytime he or opens his trap - and I used to love the guy.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

revisionist Fedor haters history is funny...


Overroids has been trying to fight fedor for "years"??

the guy didnt even fight in MMA for "years".

or North America for "years".

ducked drug testing for "years".

wtf are these stories. the guy was fighting Paul Buentello for christs sake before he fought Rogers.

He was calling out Fedor?? while hiding out in europe doing k1 and fighting every bum in the HW division.


You guys all say Fedor was ducking top competition?? While he was facing AA, Big Timmy, Rogers and Werdum??

O RLY???

all the while Overeem has been facing Buentello, Fujita, James Thompson, Tony Sylvester and Gary Goodridge???

Yea, Fedor should really care about a nobody like Overeem running his gums for years but not even fighting MMA that much and when he does, unranked bums exclusively.

Rogers was a HUGE step up for Overeem, which is sad.

Werdum already beat Overeem and he will beat him again.

btw Werdum > Overeem aswell, and his record proves it. Its littered with wins over ranked competition at HW.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

You left Aerts, Hari, Bonjasky and Teixeira out of your list. He was fighting these guy's as well in 2009, even though they were under K-1 rules.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

> Today Strikeforce can't offer me a serious opponent.


maybe you should try you luck at the UFC then.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> revisionist Fedor haters history is funny...
> 
> 
> Overroids has been trying to fight fedor for "years"??
> ...


Who said anything about years?

I said since 2009. Overeem has been campaigning for a fight with Fedor since 2009. He got Rogers instead. 

Article from October 2009
http://www.mmafighting.com/2009/10/...want-to-fight-fedor-emelianenko-in-april-201/


"I want all of you to write this down," Overeem told reporters after the fight against Thompson. "I want to fight Fedor. Alistair Overeem wants to fight Fedor in April 2010. So write that down."


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

> AA, Big Timmy, Rogers and Werdum??


 3 of the 4 are UFC rejects. 

top competition is in the ufc and if he wants to prove himself thats where he needs to go


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Fedor is making MMA into what boxing has become.

As far as making fights for the fans, Fedor is as bad as Mayweather - actually worse. Atleast Overeem agreed to olympic style drug testing, while Manny will not. 

Fedor stopped becoming a fighter looking for the best competition since Pride, now he's playing the promoter game, padding his record by fighting weaker opponents, and making money by maintaining his legacy. No desire to be a world champion and take on the best challengers. The sports evolved, he hasn't and he knows it. His Werdum redemption fight is all he'll take, after that over hyped/cut by UFC/old fighters are the only fights he's probably going fight against - till he retires.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

yea he should have come to the UFC and fight guys who dont get cut like Gonzaga or Nelson, cuz that gets you a title shot.

The same Gonzaga that lost to Werdum 2x. The same Nelson that lost to AA and Ben Rothwell.


Seriously, ppl overrate fighters in the UFC, the division isnt that strong and just recently got some spark in it.

Still, all of the big 4, have not proven to be main stays and really dont have that many top 5 wins between them nor fights. Hell one of them has only 6 fights, the other has 8.

Like Fedor wouldnt come into the UFC and bumrush Gonzaga or Nelson like it was nothing???

Like Fedor wouldnt be in the mix with "the big 4".

Seriously, do your eyes fail you??? Watch how the guy moves, how fast he is, how accurate his strikes are, how slick his armbars and ground game is.

Your saying he isnt even in the mix?? come on now.....


blasphemy. Werdum was just stupid underrated cuz he got cut by the UFC for no reason. Unless losing to JDS is a good reason, then i guess most of the HW roster should be cut.

 Werdum is more proven than Brock, Cain or Carwin. Look at his resume.

All 3 would have a devil of a time with Werdum on the ground, his BJJ is on another level, it would be like facing Nog in his prime but he is slicker and has better standup.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I said this before and now is fedor saying exactly the same. It's not good business for Werdum fighting Fedor again.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

xgarrettxvx said:


> I think Werdum could do it again, and i also think Overeem would crush him. I've never been a big fedor fan, and he's apparently becoming kind of a douchebag with his "jiu-jitsu is nothing special..." quote and now this. He's got one fight left use it on Overeem. SF make it happen.



This is sad/funny to read.... Fedor would beat Werdum 29 days out of the month, and completely rocked him for the 20 sec they stood up, and if you think Fedor would ever go to the ground with him then your on crack....

SO you would have to be saying Werdum would beat Fedor in the stand up or take him down... 

Trolls....


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

look Fedor its time to put up or shut up. If you want to truly be the GOAT you have to fight in the big show. So dont wait for the best to come to you step up to the plate and challenge the UFC heavyweights. Now or never man.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> yea he should have come to the UFC and fight guys who dont get cut like Gonzaga or Nelson, cuz that gets you a title shot.
> 
> The same Gonzaga that lost to Werdum 2x. The same Nelson that lost to AA and Ben Rothwell.
> 
> ...


I think Werdum would beat Brock. Werdum isnt going to just lie there and take those lunchboxes like Frank Mir. He will threaten Brock, he would sub Brock on the ground. He out strikes Brock on the feet too.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> yea he should have come to the UFC and fight guys who dont get cut like Gonzaga or Nelson, cuz that gets you a title shot.
> 
> The same Gonzaga that lost to Werdum 2x. The same Nelson that lost to AA and Ben Rothwell.
> 
> ...


you say all this but who has fedor beaten in the last couple of years, AA who is going terribly, talk to me when gets a sack and joins the ufc, your shit until you have been in the ufc, even my fav fighter hector lombard hasnt proven himself but he will be in the ufc in a year or 2


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you say all this but who has fedor beaten in the last couple of years, AA who is going terribly, talk to me when gets a sack and joins the ufc, your shit until you have been in the ufc, even my fav fighter hector lombard hasnt proven himself but he will be in the ufc in a year or 2


Alorvski was on a tear, knocking out fools left right and centre leading up to the Fedor fight. He was in great form. 

Fedor has to join the UFC and face guys like the great boxer Shane Carwin and the so not one dimensional Brock Lesnar to prove himself.

Please, the ufc bias on this website is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> Please, the ufc bias on this website is beyond ridiculous.


look the best fighter are in the ufc. Brock, shane, cain, JDS, those are the big 4 that fedor need to fight to prove himself. Guys like GG AA and Werdum would get dominated by the heavyweight in the ufc. 

Now he wont go fight these guys and he claims guys are ducking him. a little rediculous imo.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

americanfighter said:


> Now he wont go fight these guys and he claims guys are ducking him. a little rediculous imo.


I wanted to take you serious, but I just realized you're hater.

Now how is he supposed to fight someone from another organization?:confused02:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Rusko said:


> I wanted to take you serious, but I just realized you're hater.
> 
> Now how is he supposed to fight someone from another organization?:confused02:


they invited him to the ufc but he wouldnt go would he? 

look if fedor beats brock carwin or cain or maybe 2 of the 3 then i will honestly say he is the best but the guys he is fighting now are not the top of the heap.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

In Fedor's defense, there has been a lot of talk that Werdum's camp is going to demand a HUGE payday in order for Fedor to get a rematch. And Werdum has it in his contract to refuse rematches and has many reasons to do just that.

I don't understand why Fedor wouldn't just fight Bigfoot and become a free agent. My only guess is that he's holding out for Werdum to be his final fight instead so that he can avenge the loss.

I hope Strikeforce and Werdum play hardball. Werdum needs to fight for the title first anyway.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

I say have Fedor fight Overeem. If Fedor loses, Dana will finally take him into the UFC, and then Maybe Fedor can put on a show against what Dana has to offer. As for Overeem, isn't he competing in K1 or something?


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

You fuckin ufc nut huggers have swarmed this site like roaches on bread crums.. Well here is some raid for your fedor hate bitches.. HE DOES NOT NEED TO PROVE SHIT! He does not need to come to the ufc and prove any thing.. The man is a fuckin legend. He has paid his dues and deserves respect. Had you been fans of the sport and followed more then one org years ago you would know this and not argue this.. The man beat all the top comp of his time. Jus because he refuses to take Dana's shit doesnt make him worthless. In fact it helps the sport and keeps a monopoly going which is healthy for the fighters check books and the growth of the sport.. Look at his record. Then look at the records of the top comp in the ufc. Hell some one said Brock, shane, cain, JDS lol Fedor has as much wins as them all put together so gtfo.. Save the fedor hate .. Stop coming into other org thread sections ranting about everyone sux unless there in the ufc.. Your ruining the forum and no one ******* cares.. I come to the strikeforce section to read whats going on there not to see a bunch of uneducated posts arguing ufc shit.. FUCKIN TROLLS


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Middleeasy says on Twitter this interview is fake, Fedor never said those things: 

"The interview on MixFight.ru is fake. Fedor never gave an interview and M-1 is using the "interview "as leverage for contract negotiations."


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

ZENKI1 said:


> You fuckin ufc nut huggers have swarmed this site like roaches on bread crums.. Well here is some raid for your fedor hate bitches.. HE DOES NOT NEED TO PROVE SHIT! He does not need to come to the ufc and prove any thing.. The man is a fuckin legend. He has paid his dues and deserves respect. Had you been fans of the sport and followed more then one org years ago you would know this and not argue this.. The man beat all the top comp of his time. Jus because he refuses to take Dana's shit doesnt make him worthless. In fact it helps the sport and keeps a monopoly going which is healthy for the fighters check books and the growth of the sport.. Look at his record. Then look at the records of the top comp in the ufc. Hell some one said Brock, shane, cain, JDS lol Fedor has as much wins as them all put together so gtfo.. Save the fedor hate .. Stop coming into other org thread sections ranting about everyone sux unless there in the ufc.. Your ruining the forum and no one ******* cares.. I come to the strikeforce section to read whats going on there not to see a bunch of uneducated posts arguing ufc shit.. FUCKIN TROLLS


There are the usual holes in your argument. Fedor hasn't beaten any top contenders in a long time, Fedor hasn't beaten any of the new generation of HWs, and he recently lost to a fighter who wasn't considered the top of the division. The bigger problem is the way you display you're argument. It negates anything of substance you have to say. Swearing is for those who can't think of intelligent words to use. Being aggressive and combative makes you look like a disgruntled Fedor fan rather than someone with a legitimate point of view. Does fedor have anything more to prove for his legacy? No. Does that make him the top dog right now? Of course not. Did Ali have anything left after he lost Holmes? No, he was still one of the greatest HWs ever, but he wasn't a top tier HW in 1980.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> There are the usual holes in your argument. Fedor hasn't beaten any top contenders in a long time, Fedor hasn't beaten any of the new generation of HWs, and he recently lost to a fighter who wasn't considered the top of the division. The bigger problem is the way you display you're argument. It negates anything of substance you have to say. Swearing is for those who can't think of intelligent words to use. Being aggressive and combative makes you look like a disgruntled Fedor fan rather than someone with a legitimate point of view. Does fedor have anything more to prove for his legacy? No. Does that make him the top dog right now? Of course not. Did Ali have anything left after he lost Holmes? No, he was still one of the greatest HWs ever, but he wasn't a top tier HW in 1980.


Excuse the hell out of me MrRocky-all-knowing.:bored02: But my aggressive tone is fueled from the constant annoying posts.:angry04: I dont even post that often because I dont care to discuss mma with retards.. And you my friend are now high on that list.:confused04: You completely missed the point of my post. 

FEDOR DOES NOT NEED TO PROVE SHIT! He doesnt owe the sport anything. Nore does need to prove himself against "the new era of fighters". He has paid his dues and can retire today and remain one of the greatest of all times. Its not anything about nut hugging FEDOR its about respect. Jus like Ken ,and Frank Shamrock deserve respect no matter how many bouts they fight and lose now days.. They are legends in the sport and deserve respect. There is more to the sport of mma then jus who the flavor of the week which is how it really seems to be on this forum.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

ZENKI1 said:


> FEDOR DOES NOT NEED TO PROVE SHIT! He doesnt owe the sport anything. Nore does need to prove himself against "the new era of fighters". He has paid his dues and can retire today and remain the one of the greatest of all times. Its not anything about nut hugging FEDOR its about respect. Jus like Ken ,and Frank Shamrock deserve respect no matter how many bouts they fight and lose now days.. There legends in the sport and deserve respect. There is more to the sport of mma then jus who the flavor of the week is which is how it really seems to be on this forum.


i agree with you he is one of the GOAT but i think its wrong to say he is the GOAT unless he is able to beat one or two of the big 4 (as i call them) in the UFC. if he does that he erases all doubt and solidifies his spot as the GOAT untill then his status is uncertain as the GOAT. Dont mean to piss you off but thats just it is in my mind.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

americanfighter, you want Fedor to beat 2 of the "big 4"?

the "big 4" themselves havent even faced each other but once.

we dont even know what will happen, Brock may crush all of them, then what??

or if what i think will happen, happens, Cain destroys Lesnar then JDS, then what?? Carwin?? then what??


you just want Fedor to do a bunch of stuff that "the big 4" themselves arent doing, facing each other.

JDS got his title shot beating Roy Nelson??

Cain got his title shot beating Big Nog??

Brock got his title shot beating Randy Couture??


which of those 3 fights would Fedor lose??? 

None of them. So, at the very least, Fedor could walk into the UFC and get a title shot easy??

How far off is he from being in the mix with "the big 4".

he is already in the mix... get your head outta the sand and stop thinking that being in an organization suddenly makes you a better fighter.

becoming a better fighter is 90% about training.


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

Like its been announced, this is fake.

Fedor (at least publicly, and via other fighters) has NEVER been one to be so disrespectful towards another fighter. Hell the most disrespectful thing I have EVER seen him say was that he thought ***** was superior to BJJ, and that he lost that Werdum fight because of his own mistakes (Which was pretty much the truth). 

Considering every fighter who knows the guy personally has always said he was one of the nicest guys, I'm unwilling to believe he'd suddenly turn his back on the image he had worked so hard to create for the last decade. 

Until we get a more credible website (notice how no one else has picked this up yet?), or even more importantly Fedor comes out himself in VIDEO and says these things, I'm unwilling to so easily change my stance.

When a guy has been 100% opposite to the attitude and disrespectfulness shown in that article for his entire career, I'm not going to let 1 random blog/interview that has been already discredited as fake so easily alter my opinion.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> americanfighter, you want Fedor to beat 2 of the "big 4"?
> 
> the "big 4" themselves havent even faced each other but once.
> 
> ...



o dont give a shit what organization it is. its just that they are arguably the top guys. AA (beat by big tim) big tim (dominated by randy for 5 rounds) and werdum (lost to JDS first round ko 1:20) and HMC (record of 2-3) are not even close. Brett is justifiable since he was undefeated (then again his biggest fight was AA) but i still dont think he is as good as Carwin Cain JDS or Brock. 

here is what i would like to see looser of brock cain fight shane carwin. loser of JDS vs champ fight fedor. if fedor wins give him a title shot or you just give him a direct shot at the champ whatever. 

I just don't see what's wrong with having him fight the top guys. Like i said fedor is a great fighter and i respect him for what he has done but i want him to step up the competition now. I mean you said it your self fedor is in the mix. those guy 5 are the best and inorder to be the best of the best you need to fight the best. the other 4 are going to do that fedor is not.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

1. Allistair Overeem challenges Fedor
2. M1/Fedor insult him call him a steroid bully
3. Allistair Overeem challenges Fedor
4. M1/Fedor say he needs to take an olympic style drug test
5. Allistair Overeem challenges Fedor
6. M1/Fedor say he hasn't accomplished enough and needs to prove himself
7. Allistair Overeem beats Brett Rogers more impressively that Fedor does and challenges Fedor right after the fight infront of the world
8. M1/Fedor say they they do not fight fight for titles or prizes and are not interested in that fight
9. Allistiar Overeem announces he's going back to K1
10. M1/Fedor challenge him and say he's ducking



http://www.mmafighting.com/2009/10/...want-to-fight-fedor-emelianenko-in-april-201/
*
Overeem starts campaigning for a bout with Fedor way back in 2009. He says he wants to face Fedor in April 2010.*

"I want all of you to write this down," Overeem told reporters after the fight against Thompson. "I want to fight Fedor. Alistair Overeem wants to fight Fedor in April 2010. So write that down."




http://www.fightofthenight.com/news/m-1-global-want-olympic-drug-testing-for-fedor-vs-overeem/

*M1 asks that Overeem be olympic style drug tested*

“Overeem-Fedor talk will be interesting. M-1 is asking for Olympic style drug testing. Overeem’s camp says no, athletic comm. testing enough.



http://www.5thround.com/24909/alistair-overeem-fedor-doesnt-want-to-fight/

*"Fedor does not want to fight" - Overeem*



http://www.lowkick.com/Strikeforce/Finkelstein-Alistair-Overeem-is-a-steroid-bully-6785

*M1 calls Overeem a steroid bully who has nothing to offer Fedor*

*“Overeem has nothing to offer for Fedor, except being a steroid bully.” *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DILSHwpfrQ0&feature=player_embedded

*Video - Overeem was supposed to face Fedor the night he fought Rogers but Fedor ducked him*




http://urdirt.com/2010/03/02/vadim-...-and-is-above-strikeforces-heavyweight-title/

*M1 says Overeem not accomplished enough to fight Fedor*

*“I personally think that Alistair Overeem did not reach the desired level to challenge Fedor. He beat a lot of no-name opponents in Mixed Martial Arts. Overeem defeated Paul Buentello and then disappeared from the United States for more than two year, which is simply ridiculous. He has nothing to offer for Fedor Emelianenko, except being a steroid bully. Also, pay attention that Werdum beat Overeem when they were fighting in Pride, four years ago.“ -Vadim Finklestein M1
*
*


http://urdirt.com/2010/03/02/vadim-...-and-is-above-strikeforces-heavyweight-title/

M1 says Fedor will not fight Overeem because Fedor is above fighting for medals and belts*

*
“We do not fight for the Strikeforce Heavyweight Title. Strikeforce are our partner, and any titles whether it is UFC, Strikeforce, WAMMA, Dream… they are just medals. Fedor is above these things. We are interested in the level of our opponent and his popularity among the audience.”*



http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Ov...Challenge-Rumored-Blood-Testing-Demands-26555

*Overeem scoffs at the timing of M1's challenge*

Recently defeated legend Fedor Emelianenko has issued a challenge to Strikeforce heavyweight champion Alistair Overeem to face him in either November or December. *However, the 30-year-old Dutch striker has already committed himself to this year’s K-1 Grand Prix, which begins on Oct. 2 in Korea and culminates on Dec. 11 in Japan.
*



http://www.headkicklegend.com/2010/8/25/1650824/alistair-overeem-participating-in
*
Overeems management made it clear when he was available to fight*

_
"Boon also points out that he made it clear that Alistair was available to fight in the US in April through late September, and finds it funny that Fedor's management wouldn't accept a fight with him until after those dates have passed. Peculiar indeed. A point that needs to be made is that M-1 has demands for Overeem, but what about Barnett who is currently without a license to fight in the US due to PED issues?"_


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

who cares about overeem??

the guy doesnt fight MMA for along time, alot of fighters call out Fedor......


why??


cuz he is the best!!!


you dont face fedor by fighting in k1 and avoiding north american drug tests. you dont face fedor by beating nobodies and being unranked due to inactivity.

i dont see why you think Fedor is scared of a medicore LHW who became a HW.

Fedor will beat Overeem at both weights.

you insult fedor and call him a ducker, yet lauding Overeem whos HW resume consists of what???

NOTHING!!! Paul Buentello and Brett Rogers are his BIGGEST wins at HW. Who the hell is he?? 

i think Overeem could be a good fighter but we really dont know, he doesnt fight MMA that much and when he does he handpicks some bums.

Talk about ducking... look at Overeems HW resume of fights as a "World Champion"

There is a reason he has the belt but Fedor has the respect of a Champion and he does not.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> who cares about overeem??
> 
> the guy doesnt fight MMA for along time, alot of fighters call out Fedor......
> 
> ...


I think you're being overly critical of Overeem. I like both overeem and fedor but if the two do ever actually square off, id be backing overeem to win, convincingly. 

Whether you like Overeem or not, he has legit skills. He is the best HW striker in MMA and on top of that, he is very well rounded. The truth is, hes a very well rounded fighter and excels greatly in one particular area.

I dont like him being insulted for ducking either. Overeem has fought them all. Cro Cop, Chuck in his prime, rua twice, lil nog, vitor belfort, werdum, arona. Granted, he may not of won all of those fights, but i dont think its fair to say he ducks people, when he has fought some of the very best fighters in the world. Not to mention fighting the worlds best kick boxers. Do you really think Overeem would be ducking Fedor after going toe to toe with the likes of Badr Hari? In all of those losses, it was evident Overeem had great potential, i saw glimpses of greatness in those losses. Forcing Chuck Lidell to shoot time and time again for the take down is impressive.

The question lies within is heart and chin, which i still doubt. I dont think his cardio will be an issue any more at HW, how he deals under pressure and how he reacts when he gets tagged hard is still a concern. 

It seems that with both Fedor and Overeem, you either hate them or love them, there's no half way.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

i think overeem has skills but he wasnt even a top LHW why is he a top HW??

Who has he beaten that has him in the conversation with Fedor??

As for his cardio... lol, come on, guys that big ALWAYS gas, guys that muscular, ALWAYS gas, i dont know why you think putting on a shit ton of muscle is gonna help his cardio which was poor when he was a skinny LHW???

his chin and will power are the two things he lacks the most.

two of the things that make a true champion, true of the things that make Fedor the greatest HW of all time. 

i dont see how Overeem can win this, outside of his obv punchers chance. Even then, i would trade one for one blows and bet on Fedor again, Fedor doesnt crack, Overeem does.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> i think overeem has skills but he wasnt even a top LHW why is he a top HW??
> 
> *I dont tend to judge from records and who has beat who. I judge mainly from performances in fights and recognising a fighters skillset. A good example is Jon Jones. He may not have big names on his record, but just watching his fights, show how talented and skilled he is. He could hang with any of the top LHW's. Just as i feel Overeem can hang with any of the top HW's.*
> 
> ...


*

*

He has much more than a punchers chance to be fair. He is the best striker in the HW division, therefore, hes very likely to out strike Fedor on the feet and then on top of that, he is very well rounded, good from his back and can threaten with subs. Hes also freakishly strong.

I agree with you on most thing E lit, but i think your hate against overeem is swaying your judgement a little here.

Replies in bold and underlined.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

i guess i agree to disagree.

he has been outstruck many times in MMA matches, the only reason it hasnt happened at HW is cuz he hasnt faced as truely good striking HWs.

k1 striking doesnt = best striking in MMA or Semmy Shilt wouldnt suck ass in MMA.

i honestly think Overeem is a HW Manhoef, impressive in spurts but once he gasses he will be done and he can even be outstruck by MMA strikers cuz MMA striking is a different game than K1.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> i guess i agree to disagree.
> 
> he has been outstruck many times in MMA matches, the only reason it hasnt happened at HW is cuz he hasnt faced as truely good striking HWs.
> 
> ...


I think he was out striking chuck, rua (twice), lil nog amongst others before he got sloppy, gassed and wilted after getting hit.

There are still question marks about his heart and will, but i don't think you can question his striking. He would make JDS look silly imo.

Agree to disagree though, hopefully one day we will find out.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> i guess i agree to disagree.
> 
> he has been outstruck many times in MMA matches, the only reason it hasnt happened at HW is cuz he hasnt faced as truely good striking HWs.
> 
> ...


That doesn't even make sense. Semmy's flaws in MMA have nothing to do with his striking, it has to do with a complete absence of groundgame and TDD. Overeem on the hand is much stronger in both areas.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

americanfighter said:


> i agree with you he is one of the GOAT but i think its wrong to say he is the GOAT unless he is able to beat one or two of the big 4 (as i call them) in the UFC. if he does that he erases all doubt and solidifies his spot as the GOAT untill then his status is uncertain as the GOAT. Dont mean to piss you off but thats just it is in my mind.


LOL.. Your missing my point here.. Yes it would be cool to see Fedor in the ufc against there top fighters. Yes it would be good to expose Fedor to more of a mass and let his legacy grow. But the thing is Pride was as big if not bigger when they where selling out the Tokyo Dome and they had all of the top fighters in the world .. He was beating top talent then and thats how he even got his rep. So if the guy doesnt feel like proving shit he doesnt have to.He isnt the one running around spouting off he is the best.. He lets his actions speak and the world replies unlike the ufc champ cock chestnar. I jus get tired of every single thread or post that has the name fedor in it u get 300 replies saying he sux cause he wont come to the ufc.. Thats CRAZY.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

ZENKI1 said:


> LOL.. Your missing my point here.. Yes it would be cool to see Fedor in the ufc against there top fighters. Yes it would be good to expose Fedor to more of a mass and let his legacy grow. But the thing is Pride was as big if not bigger when they where selling out the Tokyo Dome and they had all of the top fighters in the world .. He was beating top talent then and thats how he even got his rep. So if the guy doesnt feel like proving shit he doesnt have to.He isnt the one running around spouting off he is the best.. He lets his actions speak and the world replies unlike the ufc champ cock chestnar. I jus get tired of every single thread or post that has the name fedor in it u get 300 replies saying he sux cause he wont come to the ufc.. Thats CRAZY.


No one is saying Fedor HAS to prove something. If he wants to retire fine; if he wants to fight lesser competition that's fine too. By the way I would like the multiple sources on all the times Brock Lesnar has said he is the best. Lesnar never claimed to be the best either. Yes Fedor dominate PRIDE and is one of the greatest of all time, but it doesn't mean he can beat Lesnar, Velasquez, or Dos Santos. No one is saying Fedor sucks, but he is not the best HW in the world right now. He may be the all time best, but is not in my opinion one of the top 3 HW's right now.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

ZENKI1 said:


> LOL.. Your missing my point here.. Yes it would be cool to see Fedor in the ufc against there top fighters. Yes it would be good to expose Fedor to more of a mass and let his legacy grow. But the thing is Pride was as big if not bigger when they where selling out the Tokyo Dome and they had all of the top fighters in the world .. He was beating top talent then and thats how he even got his rep. So if the guy doesnt feel like proving shit he doesnt have to.He isnt the one running around spouting off he is the best.. He lets his actions speak and the world replies unlike the ufc champ cock chestnar. I jus get tired of every single thread or post that has the name fedor in it u get 300 replies saying he sux cause he wont come to the ufc.. Thats CRAZY.


i agree the pride HW class was pretty good back in the day and the UFCs was well down right pathetic but new better talent has come and i want to see the top guys fight each other otherwise we get caught in the big long drawn out arguments about who the best is. 

Not going to say fedor sux because he doesn't but i dont think he is as good as some people say he is. I think him vs JDS,Brock,Cain, or Carwin would be a great fight an i would like to see it. 1 Because i would like to see who would win and 2. so we can stop having threads like this (or at least have them lose their credibility).


----------

